# I keep getting kicked off the internet.



## nuttygal07 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

I keep getting kicked off the internet. The only sites I can go to without it kicking me offline is any search engine and this site. 

I don't know anything about computers so it would be very helpful if anyone knows what to do, if you can explain it to me in great detail. I have the ethernet plugged in directly to my laptop. I have a d link but my computer for some reason won't regonize it. I don't know how old my computer is but i think it may be some where around 7 years old. If anyone can help me out please reply back I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

It would help if you told us : Computer make/model, operating system(Windows xp/me???) D-Link model number.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------

